# I need to upgrade from Ultegra to Centuar/Chorus



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

My Bianchi Cross Concept came with Ultegra Components and I need to Upgrade to Campy Centuar or Chorus, or a mix. Since The FD is dumb and not indexed I assume I can still use the Ultegra FD with the Campy Ergopower levers untill I get around to buying a Campy FD? or if I get a Campy FD first can I use it with the STI levers?

If it means anything the Cranks are FSA and have non brand specific chainrings


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Davoosie said:


> My Bianchi Cross Concept came with Ultegra Components and I need to Upgrade to Campy Centuar or Chorus, or a mix. Since The FD is dumb and not indexed I assume I can still use the Ultegra FD with the Campy Ergopower levers untill I get around to buying a Campy FD? or if I get a Campy FD first can I use it with the STI levers?
> 
> If it means anything the Cranks are FSA and have non brand specific chainrings


I do not believe that the Campy FD would move the same amount as the Shimano FD and, therefore, would not work well with the STI shifters.

For the other, I would think you would have to ask in the Campy forum.

TF


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

What's wrong with Ultegra. Shimano's second tier gruppo is going to work just as well and is just as durable and well made as Centaur or Chorus the only difference is that campy is a little lighter. Spend your money on nicer wheels.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Dumb Derailer*



Davoosie said:


> Since The FD is dumb and not indexed I assume I can still use the Ultegra FD with the Campy Ergopower levers untill I get around to buying a Campy FD?


Works just fine. I use Ergo shifters on my tandem and it shifts the Ultegra FD just fine.



Davoosie said:


> ...or if I get a Campy FD first can I use it with the STI levers?


Not sure, have not tried. Why not just leave the Ultegra FD on with the STI levers until you get the whole deal put together.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Rubber Lizard said:


> What's wrong with Ultegra. Shimano's second tier gruppo is going to work just as well and is just as durable and well made as Centaur or Chorus the only difference is that campy is a little lighter. Spend your money on nicer wheels.



because like all things Italian, it doesn't have to make sense, just look sexy.


----------

